# Alutech aus Taiwan?



## Framekiller (9. Juli 2012)

Hab seit langer Zeit mal wieder hier ins Alutechforum geschaut und war sofort angetan vom neuen fanes! Aber hab ich das jetzt richtig gelesen das die Rahmen aus Taiwan kommen?


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juli 2012)

Und wo ist das Problem? Befürchtest Du jetzt Qualitätsprobleme? Oder ist es das Image?

Wir fahren nur deutsche Bikes und alle haben Rahmen aus Taiwan. Für mich ist das kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silberwald (9. Juli 2012)

So ist es wohl zum Teil. 

Zitat Anfang:"Die kleinen Serien und Sonderbauten schweiße ich selber, da wir uns aber gerade in einer starken Wachstumsphase befinden lagern wir die größeren Serien nach Taiwan aus". Zitat Ende.

http://www.rund-ums-rad.info/10491/interview-mit-juergen-schlender-alutech/


----------



## MichiP (9. Juli 2012)

*Skandal*

und dann auch noch so was Unglaublich


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Juli 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477249&page=9

hier ab seite 9/post 205 folgende, mal die Post von Jü und schabbeloui mal verfolgen, da ist alles erkärt.

Es gibt nun 350 Fanese mit ca 50 E0 limited aus Deutschland, bisher ist keine relevante Qualitätseinbuße zu erkennen.
Andersrum wenn man sich anschaut, daß es teils ein halbes Jahr gebraucht hat damit der Jü die 50 limited schweißen konnte, wäre er ohne TW nie auf die Anzahl gekommen.
Alle Kleinserien(alles außer Fanes und Fanes Pinion) werden in den nächsten Tagen hier geschweißt.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (9. Juli 2012)

Nachdenklich macht mich nur, dass durch den "FANES " Hype alles andere in den Hintergrund rückt.Was ist mit Pudel, Keiler, Hardride....??

Gruss
 Ernie


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juli 2012)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Nachdenklich macht mich nur, dass durch den "FANES " Hype alles andere in den Hintergrund rückt.Was ist mit Pudel, Keiler, Hardride....??
> 
> Gruss
> Ernie




Ich denke, die anderen Bikes haben eine enge Bindung zu Jü und zu Alutech. Die Fanes ist einfach ein Bike, dass nicht nur klasse Eigenschaften hat, sondern auch im richtigen Moment einen boomenden Markt vorgefunden hat. Es wäre doch schön blöd vom Jü, wenn er diese Welle nicht reitet. Wenn ich die ganzen Kommentare vom Jü lese, wird es evtl. bald eine ganze Fanes-Familie geben. Enduro und AM sind ja schon (fast) da. Mich würde es auch nicht wundern, wenn das AM-HT auch Fanes-HT genannt wird. Dann vielleicht noch ein Fanes Marathon und wenn diese Massenmärkte bedient sind, kann doch auch ein Fanes-FR kommen. Für mich alles vorstellbar. Nur für echte DH-Bikes müssen martialischere Namen, wie Keiler oder Wldsau her. Fanes klingt mir da zu sehr nach Trail, als nach DH-Track.
Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass der Jü seine tierische Vergangenheit vergißt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Juli 2012)

Das Fanes FR kommt sogar eher als das Marathon, da wird schon auch nach eEigenbedarf gebaut.

Wenn die anderen nicht so verbreitet sind liegt das halt auch mal an den Käufern, bestellbar sind und waren sie.


----------



## ollo (9. Juli 2012)

Marathon ....... Crossmauntain heißt das Teil und wird nur 29 gebaut  ..... eine CM als 26 mit der Option für 650 wäre schöner


----------



## Framekiller (9. Juli 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Befürchtest Du jetzt Qualitätsprobleme? Oder ist es das Image?
> 
> Wir fahren nur deutsche Bikes und alle haben Rahmen aus Taiwan. Für mich ist das kein Problem.



Also Qualitätsprobleme befürchte ich da keine denn in Taiwan gibt es mittlerweile wirklich gute Fachkräfte die tolle Rahmen bauen können. Is ja auch längst kein Billiglohnland mehr, ganz im Gegenteil.
Die Frage is halt ganz simpel wo sich eine Marke positionieren möchte!
Bis dato hab ich Alutech immer mit Marken wie Juchem, Nicolai oder reuberbike verglichen jetzt halt mehr mit Canyon oder Radon(Bodo Probst macht echt schicke bikes)
Is nicht bös gemeint aber ich hab da schon so meine Ansprüche würd ja auch keine Breitling aus Taiwan kaufen obwohl ich überzeugt bin das es da gute Uhrmacher gibt! 
Yeti und GT hat's auch nicht gutgetan!


----------



## Spletti (9. Juli 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477249&page=9
> 
> hier ab seite 9/post 205 folgende, mal die Post von Jü und schabbeloui mal verfolgen, da ist alles erkärt.
> 
> ...



Das Fanes Pinion wird in Ger geschweißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (10. Juli 2012)

Framekiller schrieb:


> Also Qualitätsprobleme befürchte ich da keine denn in Taiwan gibt es mittlerweile wirklich gute Fachkräfte die tolle Rahmen bauen können. Is ja auch längst kein Billiglohnland mehr, ganz im Gegenteil.
> Die Frage is halt ganz simpel wo sich eine Marke positionieren möchte!
> Bis dato hab ich Alutech immer mit Marken wie Juchem, Nicolai oder reuberbike verglichen jetzt halt mehr mit Canyon oder Radon(Bodo Probst macht echt schicke bikes)
> Is nicht bös gemeint aber ich hab da schon so meine Ansprüche würd ja auch keine Breitling aus Taiwan kaufen obwohl ich überzeugt bin das es da gute Uhrmacher gibt!
> Yeti und GT hat's auch nicht gutgetan!



Deine Argumentation ist oberflächlich. Woher weißt Du denn, welche Nationalität der Schweißer hat, der einen Rahmen in DE zusammen brät? Und dann Alutech mit Radon zu vergleichen, die nicht mal selbst montieren...
Wenn ein Hersteller kurzfristig seine Produktionskapazitäten enorm steigern muss, um der Marktnachfrage zu entsprechen, ist die Auslagerung von bestimmten Produktionsschritten immer eine gute Wahl. ansonsten zieht der Markt an Dir vorbei, weil niemand solange wartet, bis Du Deine Produktionskapazität und Deine technischen Möglichkeiten (z.B. Hydroforming) entsprechend aufgestockt hast und dabei auch noch die Qualität in den Griff bekommst.


----------



## Framekiller (10. Juli 2012)

Man umgeht halt mit der Taiwanproduktion das Unternehmerische Risiko von festangestellten Mitarbeitern! Is im Prinziep ne Art Leiharbeit auf Zeit. Is auch völlig ok und ich kann das sehr gut verstehen. Ändert aber nichts daran das dadurch die Firmenpilosphie komplett geändert wird. Für mich war Alutech immer das genaue Gegenstück zu Nicolai und da wird jedes Teil auch Ausfallenden und Jokes Inhouse produziert. Wer's haben möchte muss halt Zahlen und warten. Günstig, schnell und austauschbar können viele ich will das Besondere und da spielt Geld und Zeit keine Rolle.


----------



## Wurzelmann (11. Juli 2012)

Macht Euch mal alle locker, sowohl die provokanten Frager als auch die defensiven Antworter.

Der Jü hat eine Unternehmerische Entscheidung getroffen, deren Risiko er komplett selber übernimmt. Ob sie richtig ist, oder nicht, entscheidet der Markt. Natürlich wird er dadurch ein paar Hardcore Kunden verlieren (obwohl die Hardcore Geräte ja weiterhin in D geschweisst werden), aber er eröffnet sich auch einen ganz neuen Kundenkreis. Und für die breite Masse sind Performance, Qualität, Optik und Bike Bravo Testergebnisse wichtiger als wo genau jetzt ein hochqualifizierter Aluschweisser das Gerät zusammengebrutzelt hat.    

Gemessen an der Aufgabe hat er den Übergang doch bisher ganz ordentlich gemeistert. Auf Liteville Rahmen wartet man länger und Komplettbikes bietet LV auch nicht an. 

Und das Produkt selber bzw die Entscheidung mit dem Schlabbelouie zusammenzuarbeiten war ja mal ein richtiger Glückswurf.


----------



## valdus (12. Juli 2012)

Also ich für meine Teil bin nur durch Zufall überhaupt auf die Firma Alutech aufmerksam geworden, für mich stand fest, dass mein nächstes Bike wieder ein Canyon werden soll......
Und wenn nun jeder Rahmen vom Jürgen noch selbst geschweißt werden würde, so wäre sicherlich nicht ein so guter Preis für das Bike realisierbar wie er zur Zeit möglich ist, und ich könnte mich nun nicht bald auf mein Fanes freuen sondern müsste mit einem anderen Bike vorlieb nehmen.
Es heißt doch auch nicht, nur weil die Produktion verlagert wird, dass das Bike  nicht weiterhin etwas Besonderes bleiben wird und man eher weniger davon auf dem Trail sehen wird.

MfG


----------



## pisskopp (12. Juli 2012)

Fusion ging kaputt, unter anderem wegen eigenproduktion..
Leider


----------



## Wurzelmann (12. Juli 2012)

valdus schrieb:


> Also ich für meine Teil bin nur durch Zufall überhaupt auf die Firma Alutech aufmerksam geworden, für mich stand fest, dass mein nächstes Bike wieder ein Canyon werden soll......
> Und wenn nun jeder Rahmen vom Jürgen noch selbst geschweißt werden würde, so wäre sicherlich nicht ein so guter Preis für das Bike realisierbar wie er zur Zeit möglich ist, und ich könnte mich nun nicht bald auf mein Fanes freuen sondern müsste mit einem anderen Bike vorlieb nehmen.
> Es heißt doch auch nicht, nur weil die Produktion verlagert wird, dass das Bike  nicht weiterhin etwas Besonderes bleiben wird und man eher weniger davon auf dem Trail sehen wird.
> 
> MfG



So ähnlich gings mir auch. Auf der anderen Seite ist das gerade der Kritikpunkt der Alutech "Altkunden", dass jetzt (bald) so Tonys wie wir, die eigentlich Canyon fahren sollten, auf den (dadurch nicht mehr) exklusiven Säuen durch den Wald eiern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old_school (12. Juli 2012)

Zum Bugatti Veyron und dem âRoyal Oakâ Chronographen von Audemars Piguet passt eine Taiwan-Fanes leider nicht, schade auch.


----------



## ollo (13. Juli 2012)

Framekiller schrieb:


> ........... ich will das Besondere und da spielt Geld und Zeit keine Rolle.




dann bestell dir halt eine Custommade Fanes beim Jü, lass sie über Nicolai Eloxieren und irgendwer wird Dir dann noch Custommade Fanes  in den Rahmen Lasern, nicht das dann Deine Fanes mit den Volkstaiwanfanesen verwechselt wird ....... dann bleibt nur noch zu hoffen das die Anbauteile genauso exklusiv sind und dem "eure Armut Kotzt mich an" Ideal entsprechen  also dann, rein hauen


----------



## der-gute (13. Juli 2012)

ruhig der Braune...


----------



## checkb (13. Juli 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> dann bestell dir halt eine Custommade Fanes beim Jü, lass sie über Nicolai Eloxieren und irgendwer wird Dir dann noch Custommade Fanes  in den Rahmen Lasern, nicht das dann Deine Fanes mit den Volkstaiwanfanesen verwechselt wird ....... dann bleibt nur noch zu hoffen das die Anbauteile genauso exklusiv sind und dem "eure Armut Kotzt mich an" Ideal entsprechen  also dann, rein hauen



Ollo,

du bist einfach nur geil. 

checkb


----------



## ollo (13. Juli 2012)

nicht das das wer in den falschen Hals bekommt, ich finde es immer wieder erfrischend wenn sich jemand hinstellt und sagt "he, ist egal was kostet, mach einfach" werden immer die schönsten Räder und im Moment ist hier gerade so eines am entstehen ...... Fanes Pinion mit lecker Teilen, sogar der Rahmen kommt aus Ascheffel, geschweißt vom Jü seinem Special Welder aus dem Süddeutschen, nur zu dumm das der Rohrsatz Taiwanischen Ursprungs ist und nicht aus den Hochöfen von Thyssen- Krupp ....... **** da habe ich nicht dran gedacht, also doch nur eine Stangenwaren Produkt


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juli 2012)

Mit Alubikes wird es eh nur schwer etwas, wenn es rein deutscher Herkunft sein soll. Die Bauxit-Vorkommen in D sind doch arg begrenzt. Selbst Eisenerz, also Stahl, kommt aus dem Ausland. Also bleibt wohl nur ein Holzrad.....aus guter deutscher Eiche


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Fanes ist einfach ein Bike, dass nicht nur klasse Eigenschaften hat, sondern auch im richtigen Moment einen boomenden Markt vorgefunden hat. Es wäre doch schön blöd vom Jü, wenn er diese Welle nicht reitet.


 sehe ich auch so... 

ist ähnlich wie bei -N- das Helius AM, dennoch wird es in D. hergestellt. 

#22


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Juli 2012)




----------



## hasardeur (13. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so...
> 
> ist ähnlich wie bei -N- das Helius AM, dennoch wird es in D. hergestellt.
> 
> #22



Jedem seinen Markt...das Helius AM kostet in vergleichbarer Ausstattung zur Fans Enduro auch gleich mal über 2k mehr. Das hält einerseits die Stückzahlen klein und läßt u. a. deswegen die Herstellung in D zu. Ich bin nicht bereit, bis zu 6,5k für ein MTB zu zahlen. Für nicht viel mehr hatte ich mal meine KTM SMC 660 gekauft und da habe ich nur beim Ankicken schwitzen müssen


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Juli 2012)

Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus. Produktion in TW ist in kleinen Stückzahlen sogar teurer (DurschnittslohnTW auf EU Schnitt,Billiglöhne gibts in China) als MiG, so muß man bei custom Optionen etc. alles hier machen. Auch mit Rohrmaterial aus TW, denn rein deutsches Geröhr wirds nicht geben für so eine kleine Branche, die deutschen Aluhersteller arbeiten eher für Autohersteller und Luftfahrtbranche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Jedem seinen Markt...



ich wollte echt keinen vergleich ziehen,- sorry wenn ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe... 

ich bete jeden tag zu Gott, das Taiwan nicht von einem Zunami  oder von einem Erdbeben heim gesucht wird,- dann ist die Bikeindustry so gut wie tot.
90% (und mehr) an Radteilen kommt doch aus FernOst.


----------



## ollo (13. Juli 2012)

es nützt alles nichts, die Fanes muß zukünftig aus Holz sein, vom Heimischen freundlichen Innungstischler............ lässt sich auch besser verkaufen, da aufgrund der Holzmaserung jedes Bike ein Custombike ist und die Anbau- und Ersatzteile findet jeder im Wald ..... Lenker aus Eichen ästen usw.  nebenbei ist es auch einfacher zu Recyceln......... Komposttonne oder Komposthaufen.......


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> es nützt alles nichts, die Fanes muß zukünftig aus Holz sein, vom Heimischen freundlichen Innungstischler............ lässt sich auch besser verkaufen, da aufgrund der Holzmaserung jedes Bike ein Custombike ist und die Anbau- und Ersatzteile findet jeder im Wald ..... Lenker aus Eichen ästen usw.  nebenbei ist es auch einfacher zu Recyceln......... Komposttonne oder Komposthaufen.......



nu is aber guuut. . .


----------



## ollo (13. Juli 2012)

ok..... habe auch gerade meine Pillen wieder gefunden die werden mich erst mal in einen langen tiefen schla.............


----------



## JpunktF (13. Juli 2012)

ne, Ollo, ich hab einen Rahmen, dessen erlesenes Alu aus handverlesenem französischem Bauxit hergestellt wurde, das von Jü eigenhändig vor Ort gesiebt wurde, von Hand angemalt mit Indigopigmenten aus Jü`s Garten, mit einem Pinsel, dessen Borsten von Jü`s Hinterkopf einzeln ausgewählt wurden, und auf dem Oberrohr steht: "Für dich, mein Schatz, dein Jü" 

;-)


----------



## ollo (13. Juli 2012)

alles nehme ich dir ab bis auf "für Dich mein Schatz,dein jü" ....der schuft 

die Übersezung für Taiwan sollte übrigens auch jeder kennen *T*eile*A*us*I*rgendeiner*W*irtschaftregionaußer*A*scheffelim*N*orden

....die zweite Pille wird nötig


----------



## Spletti (13. Juli 2012)

hmm wenn ich 5-6 scheine für ein bike ausgebe möchte ich das der rahmen in Ger geschweißt wird.... weiß nicht ist irgendwie kopfsache. aber jeder sieht das ja anders


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Juli 2012)

Ja ist doch alles prima, die Fanes kostet maximal 4700â¬. fÃ¼r 5-6kâ¬ kriegste ne Pinion Fanes, die hier gemacht wird.


----------



## Spletti (13. Juli 2012)

pinion wollte ich sowieso kaufen,
ist halt nur die frage ob nico oder alutech...auf der eurobike werde ich sie beide erstmal probefahren.

aber zum thema:


Wurzelmann schrieb:


> So ähnlich gings mir auch. Auf der anderen  Seite ist das gerade der Kritikpunkt der Alutech "Altkunden", dass jetzt  (bald) so Tonys wie wir, die eigentlich Canyon fahren sollten, auf den  (dadurch nicht mehr) exklusiven Säuen durch den Wald eiern.



das ist leider wahr und maybe gibt es auch nicht wenige die so denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. Juli 2012)

Mann, habt ihr Probleme.
Die Fanes kommt aus Taiwan, das macht sie nicht besser oder schlechter, nur für euch evtl. bezahlbarer.
Meine Sau kommt noch aus good old Germany, ist auch ok, war für mich aber kein Kaufargument.
Ich meine, wir reden hier immer noch über Fahrräder und das sind letztendlich bloss Gebrauchsgegenstände, nicht mehr.


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Juli 2012)

> Ich meine, wir reden hier immer noch über Fahrräder und das sind letztendlich bloss Gebrauchsgegenstände, nicht mehr.



Das meinst du. Für andere ist das gut fürs Selbstvertrauen oder als Abgrenzung von anderen auch wenns funktionell keinen Unterschied macht. Deswegen ist es auch schlicht egal, ob sich irgendjemand über den Ausverkauf der Marke aufregt. Gut ist was funktioniert.
Aber komischerweise regen sich die Alutech-MiG kunden kaum darüber auf, daß es teils nach TW geht.


----------



## pisskopp (15. Juli 2012)

Nur fahrräder? gebrauchsgegenstand? Oh gott...
Ich fersteh den Rummel auch net, so schön ist das bike ja wirklich net.
und die taiwanesen sind besser in der massenfertigung, jawoll wir reden ueber ein Massenprodukt.
Aber irgendwie ist es menschlich sich immer zu vereinen


----------

